# Any BC recommendations near Eagle/Gypsum?



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Is there anywhere roadside to make some turns near Eagle or Gypsum? Doesn't have to be anything epic, just somewhere to take the doggie, and maybe snowshoers, but with enough pitch to make some turns with my AT gear. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Dave; go up towrds sylivan lake or yeoman park area. you can park and make a hike up the road and ski a few of the switchbacks. not super fun, but you might get a few good turns.


----------

